# SOME MOTHERS DO 'AV 'EM!! & OTHER SKETCHES



## Wirrallass (Sep 27, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 27, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 27, 2018)

The early days of Frank Spencer's career in comedy had me in stitches!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 27, 2018)

Not me. That show was why we invented the channel switch button.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 27, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Not me. That show was why we invented the channel switch button.


We didn't have remote control's in those days @mikeyB ~ it was a case of getting up from the chair to switch channels on the tv itself. Which wasn't such a bad thing really otherwise we would have had pins & needles or numbness in our legs & bums

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 27, 2018)

WL


----------



## Ljc (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 27, 2018)

Ljc said:


> View attachment 9920


That is so funny @Ljc ~ I haven't seen that laughing 'whatever its called' before. I'll have to update my smiley library!!

WL


----------



## Ljc (Sep 27, 2018)

wirralass said:


> That is so funny @Ljc ~ I haven't seen that laughing 'whatever its called' before. I'll have to update my smiley library!!
> 
> WL


@wirralass I love it too , Your welcome to Nick it. I’ve umm ...acquired lots that way myself


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 27, 2018)

Ljc said:


> @wirralass I love it too , Your welcome to Nick it. I’ve umm ...acquired lots that way myself


Ahem! Yes I know. haha! but I didnt mind!! Now erm..how do I go about nickin yours?!! Hmm! I'm sure I'll fathom it out

WL


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2018)

REAL class stuff. Will watch that again. His acting is very good


----------



## Ljc (Sep 28, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Ahem! Yes I know. haha! but I didnt mind!! Now erm..how do I go about nickin yours?!! Hmm! I'm sure I'll fathom it out
> 
> WL


Do you use iPad ? If so press on picture till choices  come up then press on save pic


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 28, 2018)

I agree @HOBIE ~ very clever acting. So clever that years later he changed character to take the lead role in Phantom of the Opera 2011 ~ Music of the Night ~ Hello Dolly! ~ Condorman 1981and A Funny Thing Happened on...!

He was born Michael Patrick Smith 19 January 1942 ~ CBE, known by the professional name of Michael Crawford. He is an English actor ~ Comedian ~ Singer ~ Voice artist and Philanthropist.

How New Zealand saved Michael Crawford's life:~
www.thecoast.net.nz

Just thought you'd like to know somerhing about Muchael Crawford HOBIE

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 28, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Do you use iPad ? If so press on picture till choices  come up then press on save pic


Yeah success! Thanks a bunch Ljc

WL


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 28, 2018)

Bought the dvd box set for brother in law one Christmas. Was a bargain £14 all episodes.
Did you know Norman wisdom,Jim dale and Ronnie Barker were all considered for the role of frank.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey folks, feel free to add your own favourite sketches

WL


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 2, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


>


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 4, 2018)

The lift made me ill cos of laughing    In lift  its coming


----------

